# Gibt´s hier Göttinger???



## onkel (29. November 2001)

Dann melden!


----------



## michael59 (29. November 2001)

nicht direkt göttingen,

aber das eichsfeld liegt ja in unmittelbare nachbarschaft.

gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (30. November 2001)

von mir aus sins 60 km bis Göttingen










Grüße aus dem Harz


----------



## onkel (30. November 2001)

Ich versuche nämlich, meinen bikenden Bekanntenkreis zu erweitern. Ich weiss nicht, ob Euch das ähnlich geht, aber es ist mit meinen paar Hanseln oft schwierig, mal einen passenden Termin zu finden. Der eine muss die Freundin hüten, der andere hat Schnupfen...

Wenn ihr nicht gerade auf Downhill spezialisiert seid, könnte man ja mal ne Wochenend-Tour machen. Halte mich zwar zur Zeit v.a. mit Joggen fit, aber das Bike schreit nach Bewegung.
Interesse??


----------



## Harzbiker (30. November 2001)

Warum nicht,hab auch keinen Bock ständig,alleinen
zu fahren.
Gibts bei euch ein paar Trails oder lieber im Harz.






Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (30. November 2001)

@harzbiker:
Klar haben wir schöne Trails. Aber ist auch kein Problem für mich, in den Harz zu fahren. Bin ja motorisiert. 
Wo wohnst Du denn genau?

@Michael59: Hast Du auch Bock? Habe auf meinem Dachträger auch Platz für zwei Bikes! 


Habt ihr am zweiten Dezemberwochenende Zeit?


----------



## Harzbiker (30. November 2001)

Ich wohne in Ellrich,kennst du nicht oder?
 Aber Walkenried oder Bad Sachsa bestimmt!(3km)
Harz wäre mir lieber, weil um mein Bike ins Auto zu
kriegen muß ich es auseinander bauen und ich finde,
der Harz ist eines der schönsten Bikereviere überhaupt.
Am 08.12. oder am 09.12.der letztere (Sonntag)
wäre mir lieber aber zur Not geht auch Samstag.
Vielleicht habe ich bis dahin meine HP wieder online,da weißt du schon mal mit wem du es zu tun hast.Zur
Zeit ist nur eine "Under Construction" Version online.
Auf der richtigen HP findest du auch ein paar Touren.
Dann sag mal an ob was geht???

Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (30. November 2001)

Sonntag, 9.10 klingt verlockend. Schick mir doch einfachmal an meine e-mail-Adresse Deine Telefonnummer, dann rufe ich heute abend an!


----------



## Harzbiker (30. November 2001)

O.K. mach ich gleich.


----------



## Harzbiker (30. November 2001)

Bitte melde dich mal kurz wen die Mail angekommen ist

hatte das letzte mal als ich eine aus dem Forum schicken

wollte Probleme,das heißt es hat nicht funktioniert.





Noch mal Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## michael59 (30. November 2001)

hallo,
sketscher ist auch aus dem eichsfeld,
werde mal nachfragen ob der auch lust hat. welche zeit und welcher umfang ist denn vorgesehen, denn ich bin am samstag lange unterwegs.

gruß michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (30. November 2001)

Details sind noch nicht bekannt, onkel wollte ja erst
heute Abend anrufen.Aber wenns nach mir geht dann 
eine schöne gemütliche Tour.



Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## Harzbiker (1. Dezember 2001)

Gestern Abend habe ich mit"onkel" telefoniert.
Wir haben uns auf eine gemütliche Tour geeinigt.
Hier die Strecke:
Ellrich-Wurmberg zurück Hohegeiß-Zorge-Ellrich
Die Gesamtstrecke beträgt 65 km
Höhenmeter: 1090m
Ich rechne mit einer Fahrzeit von ungefähr 4-5 Stunden.
Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit stehen noch nicht genau fest,
werden aber rechtzeitig im Forum bekanntgegeben.
Wen noch einer Lust hat mitzufahren,einfach ein Posting
abgeben.


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## michael59 (1. Dezember 2001)

tut mir leid, aber für mich ist das nicht gemütlich  genug
wüsche euch viel spaß michael


----------



## onkel (3. Dezember 2001)

@Michael: Das ist Dir zu hart? Lass Dich nicht von der Streckenlänge abschrecken. Rechne mal den Schnitt aus. Das schaffst Du! 

@ Harzbiker: Wow, die Strecke steht schon! Respekt. FReue mich schon


----------



## Harzbiker (3. Dezember 2001)

@michael,man könnte auch über eine alternativ strecke
nachdenken werde ich morgen hier reinstellen
@onkel was meinst du , ach übrigens meine HP ist
wieder online kannst ja mal vorbeischauen dann ,
weißt du so ungefähr mit wem du es zu tun hast
am besten mit der Auflösung 1024x768 .............
Uhrzeit und so weiter wegen Sonntag sprechen wir dann noch ab


www.reuti.de

Grüße aus dem Harz


----------



## sketcher (3. Dezember 2001)

@Harzbiker
Habe mir Deine HP mal angesehen, nicht schlecht (auch was Du für'n schönen Hund hast).
Die MTB-Seite ist auch noch ausbaufähig. Wird bestimmt gut 
Mit dem "Kriminaloberkommissar" war dann wohl doch ein bisschen dick aufgetragen  oder?

Eure geplante Tour liest sich nicht schlecht. Leider werde ich aus Zeitmangel nicht mitkommen können. Vielleicht ein andernmal. 

Gruß und viel Spaß
sketcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (3. Dezember 2001)

Och ******* .Weißt Du,was BFD ist(Berufsförderungsdienst) da mach ich die Ausbildung
zum Kripomenschen,hab ich das geschafft werde ich
aufgrund meines letzten Dienstrades als OK
eingestellt,aber im Moment hast du recht,tschuldigung.





Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## sketcher (3. Dezember 2001)

Keine Ursache 
Flunkern ist doch im Web normal, ich habe auch kein C'dale sondern ein altes Diamant, aber sags keinem 

Grüße aus dem Eichsfeld


----------



## Harzbiker (3. Dezember 2001)

Och man jetzt verarsch mich nich.
Jetzt werde ich bestimmt kein Außenposten der
Berliner oder kannst du ein gutes Wort für mich einlegen.





Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## sketcher (3. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Harzbiker _
> *
> Jetzt werde ich bestimmt kein Außenposten der
> Berliner oder kannst du ein gutes Wort für mich einlegen.
> [/url] *



Hast Du schon bei Rikman Deinen Antrag gestellt? Ich schätze, Du erfüllst deren Aufnahmebedingungen besser als ich. 
Falls es aber doch Schwierigkeiten gibt, werde ich versuchen meinen bescheidenen Einfluß geltend zu machen.

sketcher


----------



## Harzbiker (3. Dezember 2001)

Nö noch nich,muß erst mal am Sonntag die Tour machen.

Bin schon ewig nicht mehr im Dezember gefahren.

Wenn ich das überlebt habe,dann stelle ich den Antrag.





Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de:lol:


----------



## Harzbiker (3. Dezember 2001)

@onkel:
sieht so aus als ob wir alleine unterwegs sein werden
naja bis Sonntag is ja noch ein bischen Zeit

hab noch mal ein Photo angehängt:

wollt Ihr das verpassen



www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (3. Dezember 2001)

Sieht echt gut aus. 
Bei 4-5 Std. sollten wir spätestens um elf los, was? Dann müsste ich um 10 losfahren und um neun aufstehen. Gerade so machbar!;-)


----------



## Harzbiker (3. Dezember 2001)

Sieht so aus.Aber wie gesagt,muß ja nich die
 Strecke sein.Kenne noch ein paar andere,die sind
 nicht ganz so zeitintensiv,will ja nicht das du deinen
 "Schönheitsschlaf" verpasst.






Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## Rabbit (3. Dezember 2001)

Hm, das Photo macht wirklich Lust auf mehr! Aber mal eben 300 km hin und wieder zurück für 'ne 3-4 Std. Tour ist mir dann doch etwas zu weit!

Aber der Harz rulez! Steht auf meiner Wunschliste für den Sommer nächstes Jahr. Und wenn's nur ein verlängertes WE ist.

Grüße vom Aussenposten HH  und viel Spass am Sonntag


----------



## onkel (3. Dezember 2001)

Ich schaffe das schon. Es sei denn, es liegt viel Schnee im Harz. Dann müssen wir flexibel sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzbiker (3. Dezember 2001)

Wen das Wetter wirklich richtig mies wird hab ich hier
die Schlechtwettervariante.

Ellrich-Hohegeiß-Zorge-Ellrich
gesamt:45 km
Höhenmeter:605m
Dauer:ungefähr 3 Stunden

nicht an den Ortsnamen Stören geht natürlich durchn Wald
Berg hoch und Bergrunter aber so als grobe Orientierung


Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (4. Dezember 2001)

Prima.
Schick mir doch mal ne Anfahrtsskizze. Eventuell kommt sogar noch ein Kumpel von mir mit.


----------



## Harzbiker (6. Dezember 2001)

Hier die wettervorhersage für Sonntag:
 Hoffentlich haben die Recht:

Sonntag,09.12.2001		 




max. Temp.:	-3 °C

min. Temp:	-6 °C

Nieder-schlag?:	30 %

www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (6. Dezember 2001)

So habe ich es auch gehört, nur mit kuscheligeren Temperaturen. Ich sehe schon, um die Handschuhe komme ich nicht herum . Mein Kumpel ist nicht dabei. Schade!


----------



## Harzbiker (7. Dezember 2001)

Und die Pudelmütze,die darfst du nicht vergessen.

 Hält auf jeden Fall wärmer wie Dein Helm.

Bis Sonntag



Grüße aus dem Harz

www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (7. Dezember 2001)

Guten Morgen, gib mir doch mal nen Tipp, was ich überhaupt anziehen muss. Habe so leise Bedenken, dass mein Equipment nicht voll harztauglich ist


----------



## Harzbiker (7. Dezember 2001)

Ach so schlimm wirds schon nicht,ist doch nicht der Nordpol.

 Ich werde zwei lange Radlerhosen(eine innen mit Fleece gefüttert) anziehen.Dann einen Fleecpulli und darüber die"Windstopper".Acha ,paar dicke Socken Winterhandschuhe
und die Pudelmütze, ich denke das reicht.



Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## onkel (7. Dezember 2001)

habe heute abend meine kleidung beim joggen gecheckt und mir ein paar Handschuhe gegönnt. Passt schon. Bald isses soweit...freu


----------



## Harzbiker (8. Dezember 2001)

Wir werden schon nicht erfrieren.
Dan melde dicch noch mal wegen der genauen Absprache.





Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel (8. Dezember 2001)

alles klar, ich rufe gleich an!


----------



## Trurl (8. Dezember 2001)

@ onkel

Klar gibt es die, sind ja auch hier schöne Ecken zum Biken vorhanden.
Fahre wochenends öfter mal in den (Süd-) Harz. Meld Dich doch mal!   

@ alle die morgen am 9.12. eine Runde im Harz drehen wollen:

Wenn ich in den nächsten Stunden meinen HR-Bremssattel noch justiert kriege  , würde ich auch gern dabei sein.
Also mailt doch mal eine Fon-Nr. oder verratet mir euren Treffpunkt.

cu in mud or in the snow!

Grüße aus GÖ


----------



## Harzbiker (8. Dezember 2001)

Treffpunkt ist 11 Uhr Penny Markt in Ellrich.
Tour Beschreibung siehe Seite 1.






Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## Tman (23. November 2003)

hi!
in dem thread wurde ja nun schon länger nix mehr geschrieben, aber ich bin noch nicht lange dabei. komme auch aus göttingen! muss erstmal wieder etwas kondition bekommen, aber dann wäre ich auch mal dabei, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt. melde mich dann gruß tman


----------



## Gordobar (24. November 2003)

Hallo Tman,

die meisten Göttingen findest Du im * Erz- & Fichtelgebirge, Harz und Thüringer Wald Forum*. 

chubika plant am 1. Advent eine Tour über den Kyfhäuser, da sind 
bestimmt auch einige Göttinger dabei, oder melde Dich bei mir dann drehen wir mal ne Runde.


----------



## HarzerRadfahrer (8. Dezember 2003)

Im GÖ-Thread muß ich mich auch mal verewigen... Ab Januar will ich auch wieder verstärkt in den Göttinger Wäldern herumfahren, wobei ich auch bislang nur sehr wenige Routen kenne (meistens in der Nähe der Plesse Burg). Dieses Jahr war ich häufiger auf der Straße unterwegs.
Gruß, Harzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sketcher (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HarzerRadfahrer _
> *Im GÖ-Thread muß ich mich auch mal verewigen...
> *




Ja, wenn man so liest, wie alles mal begann... Die erste gemeinsame Tour kam erst im Februar:  Die berümte Meisterschaft im Schneeschieben 
Später dann die großen Harztreffen des ***.

...und es geht weiter!

Grüße
sketcher


----------



## hsgplayer (27. Dezember 2003)

Ich komme aus Northeim!!!!

Aber mal ne andere Frage würde mir wer aus dem Umkreis Göttingen ne Gabel montieren wollen?


----------



## Tman (27. Dezember 2003)

bike point gieboldehausen!
www.bike-point-live.de

is mein stammshop. macht eigentlich immer ganz gute preise. gruß tman


----------



## hsgplayer (27. Dezember 2003)

wer montag mal da anrufen!!!

Danke dafür!!!


----------



## kreuzpeilung (29. Dezember 2003)

Ach ja Erinnerung an die große Meisterschaft im Schneeschieben , was für eine Tour....


----------



## Bexder (10. März 2004)

meld auch aus göttingen


----------



## Spitti (12. März 2004)

Moin moin,

@Harzbiker: Wenn ihr mal wieder ne Tour im Harz startet würd ich auch gern mal mitkommen. Ich fahr zwar erst seit einigen Monaten aber 65 km im Harz werd ich bistimmt auch noch schaffen. 
Würd mich freuen wenn du mir mal schreibst.

Natürlich mach ich jetzt auch einen allgemeinen *Aufruf:* Alle die aus´m Umkreis Osterode,Göttingen kommen und bock auf ne Harztour haben sollen sich melden.
Das Wetter wird besser das biken wird angenehmer!   

Ich freu mich auf Sonne und das der Schnee geht.

MfG
Pascal


----------



## onkel (12. März 2004)

Aaalso,
dier Harztouren verabreden wir meistens im Harzforum. Klink Dich einfach ein, sind nur nette Leute hier im Forum unterwegs. 

Alle Göttinger: Meldet Euch einfach per PM, wenn ihr mal Gesellschaft braucht oder Anschluss an eine Gruppe sucht. Wir fahren relativ regelmäßig, wenn auch z.Z. durch diverse Prüfungen etwas gehemmt!


----------



## Spitti (12. März 2004)

onkel schrieb:
			
		

> Aaalso,
> dier Harztouren verabreden wir meistens im Harzforum. Klink Dich einfach ein, sind nur nette Leute hier im Forum unterwegs.




Was is den das wo wir gerade drin schreiben?
Hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## onkel (12. März 2004)

Das ist Norddeutschland. Da sind genauso nette Leute drin und Niedersachsen, folglich auch Osterode am Harz, gehört dazu. 

Es hatte sich vor mehr als zwei Jahren, als ich als Südniedersachse nur wenige wackere Mitstreiter hatte, eben so ergeben, dass die harznahen Biker eher im Forum drüber (u.A. auch Harz) getroffen haben. Weil Hamburg für mich weiter weh ist, als Hohegeiß, schreibe ich (und so machen es auch einige andere Südnorddeutschen) eher im Harzforum. ist halt so eine Gewohnheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner77 (22. Juni 2004)

jo waschecht und nicht eingelaufen


----------



## dotterbart (12. Juli 2004)

live und in farbe gibt es sie

mfg dotterbart


----------



## Freehd (2. Juli 2005)

*bump* 

Gibt's hier noch aktive Göttinger?

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Patner für Touren im Bereich Göttingen.


vlg


----------



## Tman (2. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich meine Klausuren hinter mich gebracht habe bin ich wieder aktiv   gruß tman


----------



## BrooKy (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo Freehd,

wir können gern mal ne Runde drehen, wenn du Lust hast.  

haha


----------



## Freehd (13. Juli 2005)

Alles klar Sack 

Gibt's denn hier noch mehr Göttinger?


vlg


----------



## Gordobar (15. Juli 2005)

Na klar gibts hier noch welche ! ! !   

Melde Dich, dann können wir mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## BikerGT40 (19. Juli 2005)

Klar gibts hier noch mehr biker wie gesagt einfach melden und wir drehen ne runde


----------



## Horst vom Forst (21. Juli 2005)

Komme aus der Nähe von Göttingen. Wäre an einer Tour interessiert. 

Gruß

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tman (21. Juli 2005)

Eigentlich müßten wir mal eine IBC- Göttingen Ausfahrt machen! Ist einer von euch beim Altstadtlauf mit einem IBC Trokot mitgelaufen? Gruß tman


----------



## BikerGT40 (22. Juli 2005)

Da binn ich auch für mal ne ibc-G ausfahrt zu machen.

Hm das könnte Onkel oder Harz bikes gewesen sein.


----------



## metulsky (30. August 2005)

BikerGT40 schrieb:
			
		

> Da binn ich auch für mal ne ibc-G ausfahrt zu machen.
> 
> Hm das könnte Onkel oder Harz bikes gewesen sein.



hallo !

ich komme aus uslar ! bin auch gerne mal mit dabei ! ich habe grade eine homepage freigeschaltet (seit ein paar tagen, deswegen noch keine eintraege) - da kann man sich auch etwas spontaner verabreden.

schaut doch mal rein und haltet mich wegen terminen auf dem laufenden.

www.wermachtmit.de

vielleicht seid ihr ja mal im solling dabei...

gruesse

sven


----------

